# My Mousie Mob



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Today was cage cleaning day out in the Mouse Palace so I figured I would snap some new pictures of all the mice currently living out there - including those that don't belong to me.

*Visiting Girls*
*Ruby* - Pied Dove








*Diamond* - Pied Black








*Possum* - Dilute Agouti









*My Boys*
*Junior* - Piebald Dilute Agouti








*Bentley* - PIebald Black









*My Girls*
*Xia* - Piebald Black








*Topaz* - Himilayan








*Ava* - Himilayan








*Opal* - Burmese








*Firefly* - Piebald Agouti








*No-name* - Piebald Black (Possible Fox)








*Nephelie* - Piebald Black


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

All of them are very cute Cordane


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Lovely lil critters! 
I especially love Ruby, Diamond, Bentley and Xia's colours


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

They are very cute, indeed. I hope you can continue to bring them closer to better quality, I'm sure New Zealand could use typier mice.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Nephelie is loverly


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

I think I've seen these on facebook! Lovely 'mob'


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

:love Lovely collection you have


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

All of them are cute, but Bentley... The cutest pic I've seen lately :love 
Little pirate!


----------

